
Show HN: Reflexio - acidbzeus
https://github.com/ketanhwr/reflexio
======
ABNWZ
Seriously broken in chrome.

Level 1 when my window was of a small size was impossible to complete.

Level 2 was a load of | mirrors, which meant I could only reflect the laser
back on itself. No angles at all, and couldn't figure how to move the angle of
the mirror.

